# Lightroom and CS3 Soft Proofing



## RegRoy (Jul 6, 2010)

If professionals photographers are using LR to manage photos and then heading to photoshop to soft proof, doesn't any adjusting done in photoshop to make the soft proof look correct "override" what was just done in lightroom?


----------



## KmH (Jul 7, 2010)

RegRoy said:


> If professionals photographers are using LR to manage photos and then heading to photoshop to soft proof, doesn't any adjusting done in photoshop to make the soft proof look correct "override" what was just done in lightroom?


 Yes.


----------



## Canosonic (Jul 7, 2010)

KmH said:


> RegRoy said:
> 
> 
> > If professionals photographers are using LR to manage photos and then heading to photoshop to soft proof, doesn't any adjusting done in photoshop to make the soft proof look correct "override" what was just done in lightroom?
> ...



and i guess it could be optional.


----------



## Peano (Jul 7, 2010)

RegRoy said:


> If professionals photographers are using LR to manage photos and then heading to photoshop to soft proof, doesn't any adjusting done in photoshop to make the soft proof look correct "override" what was just done in lightroom?



Of course. That's the whole point of soft-proofing. If you make soft-proof changes on adjustment layers, you can label those and turn them off to restore the image as it came out of LR.


----------



## RegRoy (Jul 7, 2010)

Wow!?  But then what's the point of doing all of this work in LR, just to go into PS and then redo it with the soft proof?  Unless I'm misunderstanding the concept of soft proofing.  

I had asked in another thread about soft proofing (based on what I read at mpix.com), and the responder here told me that I should just open the image in PS, set the proof settings I want, and then just do all of my adjusting with the soft proof settings on -- so as not to have to redo everything from LR over again in PS.

Or I am I missing the point -- are you supposed to do the BULK of your work in LR (if you elect to use LR in your workflow) and then do minor tweaking in PS to get the soft proof correct?  Is the concept that you could come out of LR with a great image, and then soft proof in PS for whatever device you need to output on (e.g. soft proof for the printer, soft proof for mpix, etc) ?

For someone who has experience who is going to use LR and then soft proof in PS, what percentage of their time is spent in LR vs PS?  Is it something where you spend 95% of the time adjusting in LR, and then do that last 5% to get thing correct for the soft proof?  (And then if you need to change the output to a different device then you just redo that 5% you spent in PS).  

Thank you all for your continued patience and help!


----------



## KmH (Jul 7, 2010)

RegRoy,

Though I have LR3, I do 95% of my image editing in ACR and CS5.

As it is, ACR 6.x and LR3 use the same rendering engine.


----------



## RegRoy (Jul 7, 2010)

So how does LR fit into your workflow...just for organization?


----------



## Peano (Jul 7, 2010)

RegRoy said:


> I had asked in another thread about soft proofing (based on what I read at mpix.com), and the responder here told me that I should just open the image in PS, set the proof settings I want, and then just do all of my adjusting with the soft proof settings on -- so as not to have to redo everything from LR over again in PS.



It depends on what you're going to do with the image. If you're going to post it on the web, or email it to people to view on their computers, or have it printed by more than one lab, then you don't want to lock in the settings for mpix's printer profile. Do those separately so you can turn them off when they're not needed.

If you're sure that you're only going to have the image printed at mpix and won't be viewing it outside of Photoshop, then you can do all your edits under the mpix profile. (In any case, you should be making your edits non-destructively, with adjustment layers, so you can go back and make changes if they're needed.)


----------

